# What do you do with a teabag?  Use it once!



## Synthaholic (Dec 16, 2010)

Then throw it away!  

How do all you teabaggers feel about being USED to gain majority in the House, THEN have your #1 issue - *the deficit* - be mocked and disregarded by Corporate Republicans who want to add $700 *b*illion to *the deficit*!


SUCKERS!


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Then throw it away!
> 
> How do all you teabaggers feel about being USED to gain majority in the House, THEN have your #1 issue - *the deficit* - be mocked and disregarded by Corporate Republicans who want to add $700 *b*illion to *the deficit*!
> 
> ...



Cuz it's somehow the Tea Party's fault that the establishment GOPers are bucking and resisting them.........

LOL you amuse me.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 16, 2010)

um, how about waiting and see how the new congress does it
before you place blame on them before they have even taken office


----------



## R.C. Christian (Dec 16, 2010)

Only a perverted, sick, degenerate piece of subhuman liberal filth would refer to a group of people who rightfully fear government waste, unending wars, and police state powers as a disgusting homosexual act.


----------



## shintao (Dec 16, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Then throw it away!
> 
> How do all you teabaggers feel about being USED to gain majority in the House, THEN have your #1 issue - *the deficit* - be mocked and disregarded by Corporate Republicans who want to add $700 *b*illion to *the deficit*!
> 
> ...



I just saw Ron Paul in a queer movie called "Bruno." chnn565 I think he was the bitch.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 16, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> Only a perverted, sick, degenerate piece of subhuman liberal filth would refer to a group of people who rightfully fear government waste, unending wars, and police state powers as a disgusting homosexual act.



They only started to fear all of that when a Democrat became president.

Not a peep while Bush was starting the unending wars, instituting the police state powers, and wasting taxpayer money left and right on Homeland Security Department, Medicare D, tax cuts for billionaires, etc.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Only a perverted, sick, degenerate piece of subhuman liberal filth would refer to a group of people who rightfully fear government waste, unending wars, and police state powers as a disgusting homosexual act.
> ...



Not this one.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Dec 16, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Only a perverted, sick, degenerate piece of subhuman liberal filth would refer to a group of people who rightfully fear government waste, unending wars, and police state powers as a disgusting homosexual act.
> ...



There is no family, no president in the history of the U.S. except maybe Lincoln, Grant and Wilson that deserve to burn in hell like Bush. 

But, unfortunately for you, you obviously don't know anything about the tea party, and while I consider myself too extreme to be among it's ranks I can tell you with certainty that your list doesn't approach reality. Meanwhile, the hypocrisy of your new god and his administration is astounding. 

Consider if you will, that it was under YOUR messiah's watch that the most invasive government in the history of the US has not only continued GITMO but expanded it's police powers to the point of dehumanizing, and humiliating american citizens by the groping hands of the TSA. It is under YOUR black god's watch that the war in Iraq and subsequently AFGHANISTAN now PAKISTAN and eventually YEMEN has now expanded. It was on YOUR filthy ivy league grad's watch that BIG SIS sent a memo to every law enforcement agency in the US to be on the lookout for people with the following bumper stickers: Ron Paul for President, Gladsen Flags, anti-abortion, republicans, pro-life, NRA, basically anything that didn't fit your party line and approached TEABAGGERY. Such individuals were akin to terrorists and should be considered armed and dangerous. That happened on your president's watch. It was on your beloved charlatan's adminitration that not only did government become less transparent, it has become downright secretive. I could expound on this all day if I thought a partisan imbecile like yourself was worth my time, but don't you ever allow that small brain on your head fool you into believing that you are in any way capable of conversing on the same level as I, because the 1 thing your narrow mind won't ever comprehend is simply that George Bush, and your beloved Obama are more alike than they are dissimiliar and the sooner you can get your head around that reality then the sooner you can stop acting like a fool and start functioning like a real American as opposed to a partisan shill.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 16, 2010)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...


Yeah, sure.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 16, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...


Sorry, I can't read your hysterical rantings.  Care for a Midol?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 19, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> um, how about waiting and see how the new congress does it
> before you place blame on them before they have even taken office


I guess the Republicans didn't learn the lessons of the last election, did they?  Why are they ignoring the will of the people?


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 19, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > um, how about waiting and see how the new congress does it
> ...


actually, they did the will of the people
the best they could get at this time


----------



## hortysir (Dec 19, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


It's called reading comprehension.
Get ya some....


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> (R)IGHTeous 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Yup.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 19, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


We've been told by the Right that the election proved that the country doesn't want more debt and deficits.

Yet the Regressives just insisted on adding $700 billion.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Then throw it away!
> 
> How do all you teabaggers feel about being USED to gain majority in the House, THEN have your #1 issue - *the deficit* - be mocked and disregarded by Corporate Republicans who want to add $700 *b*illion to *the deficit*!
> 
> ...



dimwit.

Didn't you notice they also chased Reps out of office?

No, of course not, you were way to busy wondering what Palin was up to next to actually bother to learn anything.

And they kept the taxes down, while your brilliant buffoons tried to increase spending even further.

And your laughing at us?  

re·tard&#8194; &#8194;
[ri-tahrd, for 13, 5; ree-tahrd for 4]  Show IPA
verb (used with object)
1.
*to make slow; delay the development or progress of (an action, process, etc.); hinder or impede*.
verb (used without object)
2.
to be delayed.
noun
3.
a slowing down, diminution, or hindrance, as in a machine.
4.
Slang: Disparaging .
a.
a mentally retarded person.
b.
*a person who is stupid, obtuse, or ineffective in some way: a hopeless social retard.*
5.
Automotive, Machinery . an adjustment made in the setting of the distributor of an internal-combustion engine so that the spark for ignition in each cylinder is generated later in the cycle.


----------



## liebuster (Dec 20, 2010)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



Or this one.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Then throw it away!
> 
> How do all you teabaggers feel about being USED to gain majority in the House, THEN have your #1 issue - *the deficit* - be mocked and disregarded by Corporate Republicans who want to add $700 *b*illion to *the deficit*!
> 
> ...


I must have missed the swearing in of the newly elected congressmen.

Idiot.


----------



## Poli_Sigh (Dec 20, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> Only a perverted, sick, degenerate piece of subhuman liberal filth would refer to a group of people who rightfully fear government waste, unending wars, and police state powers as a disgusting homosexual act.



They do?  Well I'll be damned.  And all this time I thought they were over-weight under achievers who got together to show off their guns.  You mean they actually have a political agenda that doesn't involve removing themselves from Social Security and Medicare?


----------



## daveman (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Only a perverted, sick, degenerate piece of subhuman liberal filth would refer to a group of people who rightfully fear government waste, unending wars, and police state powers as a disgusting homosexual act.
> ...


Okay, now you're just flat-out lying.  You've seen me criticize Bush many times while he was in office.


----------



## pete (Dec 20, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> um, how about waiting and see how the new congress does it
> before you place blame on them before they have even taken office



After all thats what was said about the shit stain in office 2 years ago and we are still waiting!


----------



## editec (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Then throw it away!
> 
> How do all you teabaggers feel about being USED to gain majority in the House, THEN have your #1 issue - *the deficit* - be mocked and disregarded by Corporate Republicans who want to add $700 *b*illion to *the deficit*!
> 
> ...


 
The proof of the pudding is in the eating.

The TPers will learn whether or not they have been used when their candidates take office and begin imposing their POV on Congress.

It is premature to say they've been used.

There will be, I suspect, plenty of time to point out how those players are not living up to their rhetoric went/if it happens.

All we can say right now is that the GOP has once again proved that they care far more about the tax bills of billionai9res than they care about the unemployed OR the national debt.

That they proved when they signed onto the compromise,

But know that as many DEMS voted for that compromise as Republicans, and know, as I so often point out, that basically these guys are both playing on the SAME TEAM.

The INSIDERS' team.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

editec said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Then throw it away!
> ...



You mean like after the GOPers rename "earmarks" so they can still use them?


----------



## Muhammed (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Not a peep while Bush was starting the unending wars,


Bush did not start any wars you fucking dumbass!


----------



## California Girl (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Then throw it away!
> 
> How do all you teabaggers feel about being USED to gain majority in the House, THEN have your #1 issue - *the deficit* - be mocked and disregarded by Corporate Republicans who want to add $700 *b*illion to *the deficit*!
> 
> ...



Dumb schmuck.


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 20, 2010)

LOL, the "teabaggers" aren't the one's being used, they NOT ONLY kicked out the Progressive-Commies asses from office, but went after Republicans also in this last election.

what did the Liberal-Lefties do, REELECED all their douchebags.

talk about being useful TOOLS.


----------



## Full-Auto (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Which regressives?

The bill that was just signed had both bipartisan support and opposition.


----------



## editec (Dec 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> LOL, the "teabaggers" aren't the one's being used, they NOT ONLY kicked out the Progressive-Commies asses from office, but went after Republicans also in this last election.
> 
> what did the Liberal-Lefties do, REELECED all their douchebags.
> 
> talk about being useful TOOLS.


 
_BINGO!_

We're still at war in central asia, Gitmo is still open, the Homeland Security laws are still in effect, our Health care situation is actually worse than it was.  We just gave the billionaires another trillion or so in tax breaks, Obma is pushing still another FREE TRADE policy with South Korea...

What more evidence do the DEMs need to understand that their party is NOT the party of the average American?

I could say the same for the Rs, but of course, this thread is not about the Rs.


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Only a perverted, sick, degenerate piece of subhuman liberal filth would refer to a group of people who rightfully fear government waste, unending wars, and police state powers as a disgusting homosexual act.
> ...



Correction: They only started to fear all of that when a *Black *Democrat became president.


----------



## hortysir (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...


*and* set out to continue his predecessor's footsteps in throwing *TRILLIONS* of dollars at the wall


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



Oh gawd, YAWN yawn yawn.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Then throw it away!
> ...




*Obama, GOP split on what vote means*

*President casts party's losses as a cry of frustration at pace of  progress, while Republicans suggest the Democrats haven't fully learned  their lesson*




From Breitbart:

*Have Democrats Forgotten the Election Already?*



*Have Virginia Democrats Learned the Lessons of November 2nd?
*



*Cantor: If Pelosi stays then Democrats haven't learned lesson*



Rep.  Kevin McCarthy of California, who will be the majority whip in the  GOP-controlled House next year, said the revolt shows Democrats did not  learn the lesson of the election

​

How many more do you want, moron?

The Regressives are huge on this lesson-learnin' when it comes to Democrats.  Hypocrites.


ETA:  oh - looky at the parade of idiots who lined up to thank you for your stupidity!


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2010)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...


Any criticisms of Bush, by you, were always tempered by the obligatory remark that he's a hell of a lot better than if it was President XXXXX (D) instead.

So no - I don't remember any criticisms of Bush that were unambiguous, without your typical weaselly comparisons and mitigations.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2010)

editec said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Then throw it away!
> ...


I take your points.  But the wingnutters here are taking the position that the  Republicans get a free pass to continue to disregard the will of the people until the new bunch gets sworn in.

I think that if the people sent a message, then that message began on election day.

And it's even more hypocritical (typical?) for the Regressives to be lecturing Democrats about not "learning the lesson" while giving themselves a "get out of lesson free" card until January.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2010)

Muhammed said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Not a peep while Bush was starting the unending wars,
> ...


Muhammad was a pedophile.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Oh. My bad.  The newly elected congressmen - you know, the first election since the tea party movement - have been sworn in?  Link, please.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> LOL, the "teabaggers" aren't the one's being used, they NOT ONLY kicked out the Progressive-Commies asses from office, but went after Republicans also in this last election.
> 
> what did the Liberal-Lefties do, REELECED all their douchebags.
> 
> talk about being useful TOOLS.


Which 'Progressive-Commies' were thrown out?  Other than Grayson and Feingold, all the Democrats who were kicked out were Conservative Democrats - Blue Dogs!


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


I'll wait til you catch up on the thread, slow person.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


It's OK.  Some failed 7th grade civics and some never took it.  You are one of those, obviously.


----------



## JamesInFlorida (Dec 20, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> LOL, the "teabaggers" aren't the one's being used, they NOT ONLY kicked out the Progressive-Commies asses from office, but went after Republicans also in this last election.
> 
> what did the Liberal-Lefties do, REELECED all their douchebags.
> 
> talk about being useful TOOLS.



I love people who think the Democratic party is full of commies.

-What was the reason the US went into Vietnam. They were communist, and to prevent the spread of communism. What presidents escalated Vietnam, and lead us there? Kennedy and LBJ. What party were they in? The Democratic Party.

-The Korean war was fought against a communist country, invading and spreading communism (that was getting aid from other communist countries, such as the Soviet Union). What president got into the Korean War? Truman. What party was he? Democratic.

Let alone that-name some communist programs that the Democratic party has put in place?


----------



## Dr.House (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



Someday, racist assholes like you will go the way of the dinosaur...


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...


BULLSHIT
the foundations of the tea party people goes back into the end of the bush whitehouse


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 20, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...




Hey, I'm not the racist.  But you teabagger crackers, goobers, and red necks sure as hell are.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


you were the one to bring race into the topic


----------



## rdean (Dec 20, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> Only a perverted, sick, degenerate piece of subhuman liberal filth would refer to a group of people who rightfully fear government waste, unending wars, and police state powers as a disgusting homosexual act.



Girls can be "teabagged".


----------



## California Girl (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



Liar.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Now those are racist statements.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Will you fuck off with the ridiculous, unsupported, unevidenced bullshit. It is pathetic.


----------



## Dr.House (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


Then you should expect the Oscar for *Best Use of the Race Card as an Unrelated Post*....

Good luck, fuckstain...




> But you teabagger crackers, goobers, and red necks sure as hell are.



You bigots sure are smooth talkers...


----------



## Dr.House (Dec 20, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 20, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


uh huh


----------



## Mr Natural (Dec 20, 2010)

Denying that there isn't an undercurrent of racism in the teabaggers hatred of Obama is just that.

Denial.  Palin and simple.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Denying that there isn't an undercurrent of racism in the teabaggers hatred of Obama is just that.
> 
> Denial.  Palin and simple.


to use that very term for people is showing how fucking disgusting you are


----------



## California Girl (Dec 20, 2010)

editec said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, the "teabaggers" aren't the one's being used, they NOT ONLY kicked out the Progressive-Commies asses from office, but went after Republicans also in this last election.
> ...



No, we didn't. It's their fucking money. Idiot.


----------



## Dr.House (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr Unclean said:


> Denying that there isn't an undercurrent of racism in the teabaggers hatred of Obama is just that.
> 
> Denial.  Palin and simple.



The problem with asshats like you who use these big brush statements is that you just come off looking like fucking idiots...

Plain and simple...



That would be like me claiming there is an undercurrent of Democratics who support the New Plack Panthers...


My original comment stands:  *Someday, racist assholes like you will go the way of the dinosaur...*


Someday you won't hate whitey...


----------



## Liability (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow.  A troll thread from the narcissistic hobo.

Who coulda possibly imagined that one coming down the 'pike?






  -- actual image of Simpleholic


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2010)

Si modo said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Si modo said:
> ...


I guess you skipped right over this one.  Moron.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2010)

JamesInFlorida said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, the "teabaggers" aren't the one's being used, they NOT ONLY kicked out the Progressive-Commies asses from office, but went after Republicans also in this last election.
> ...


You're asking the wrong crowd.  They would say that the USDA, OSHA, and the FDA are Communist programs.


----------



## The Infidel (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Only a perverted, sick, degenerate piece of subhuman liberal filth would refer to a group of people who rightfully fear government waste, unending wars, and police state powers as a disgusting homosexual act.
> ...



Boosh has been retired for almost 2 years now.... get over it dumbass!


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...




Whatever would give you that idea?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...


No they are not.


----------



## Dr.House (Dec 20, 2010)

Poor Synthia...

So hard to see with only the left eye open...

Idiot...


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...


Consider it evidenced and supported!


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...


Do you tell that to the parents of dead soldiers from his bogus Iraq War?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Poor Synthia...
> 
> So hard to see with only the left eye open...
> 
> Idiot...


In the land of the blind, the one-eyed man is king.

Fuck off, Nightstain.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


FAIL

but not a surprise


----------



## Dr.House (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Synthia...
> ...



 You actually admited your hackness...

What a fucking tool...


----------



## Dr.House (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Excellent!

I isn't really a good troll thread until someone comes along politicizing our dead troops...


Kudos, Synthia...


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...


Bush's policies and actions will be negatively felt for years and years.  There is no "get over it" for many people whose lives have been ruined, either in a false war or economically.  He was a disaster for this country, and it's going to take more than "two years" just to keep us from collapse.

But nice job of politicizing the soldiers.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


uh, moron, you were the one politicizing them


and it seems quite a few are getting over bush, since he is rated over obama now


----------



## Dr.House (Dec 20, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...




Poor Synthia...

His moronic ramblings are a never ending source of laughter....


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



If you think so.


----------



## manifold (Dec 20, 2010)

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Then throw it away!
> ...




You both amuse me because you both are somehow able to identify and spotlight all the flaws in the "other" side while remaining perfectly blind to the flaws on your own side.

Remarkable and amusing.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Then throw it away!
> 
> How do all you teabaggers feel about being USED to gain majority in the House, THEN have your #1 issue - *the deficit* - be mocked and disregarded by Corporate Republicans who want to add $700 *b*illion to *the deficit*!
> 
> ...



Well in the case of a Dem they'll just tuck em back in the guys pants and tell em to come back soon......with all there friends


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Denying that there isn't an undercurrent of racism in the teabaggers hatred of Obama is just that.
> 
> Denial.  Palin and simple.



Fucken Racist  I would have been fine with Condi Rice. She's not a moron.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


And, I responded to your *OP*.  You can sort of figure that out by the fact that I *quoted your OP* in the post to which you take so much offense.  And, that post, to which you are still taking such offense, was well before the "this one" post to which you linked.

You fucked up in your OP and I called you on it.  Now you are trying to weasel out of it.

If you allow those points to ricochet around in your cranium long enough you will increase the chance of them coming into contact with one of your two brain cells.

Idiot.


----------



## daveman (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Gosh.  More lying.


----------



## daveman (Dec 20, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



But then his post count would remain static.


----------



## daveman (Dec 20, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> Denying that there isn't an undercurrent of racism in the teabaggers hatred of Obama is just that.
> 
> Denial.  Palin and simple.


Projection of your own racism on others is just that.

Projection.  Pure and simple.


----------



## daveman (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...


What makes these racist?

Degree of difficulty:  You have to use the REAL definition of racist, not the leftist one that goes "anything that criticizes Obama".


----------



## daveman (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


5 images, only three of which are racist.

I guess that means you agree with this:


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2010)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...


Why did you edit out the rest of the photos?


----------



## Dr.House (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthia said:
			
		

> Why did you edit out the rest of the photos?



You missed his point...

Why did you include those obviously non-racist ones...

You remain a fucking clueless idiot, Synthia...


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> Synthia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the other ones were racist?  Then I've proved my point.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Synthia said:
> ...


no, you didnt prove your point
that was in no way indicative of the tea party as a whole

and since it was proven that moveon.morons were showing up with racist signs to paint the tea party as racist


----------



## Liability (Dec 20, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> > Synthia said:
> ...



You proved no such thing.  Those images (the ones that were actually racist -- since not all of them qualify as racist) prove ONLY that SOME people are racist.

As DiveCon noted, you proved absolutely nothing with regard to the tea party participants as a whole.

And, since moron.sht has provided "plants," the value of the images you posted is reduced even further.

It is you liberoidal types who live and die by bringing up the entire issue of race.  It's pretty racist *of you* to pretend that you can insulate President Obama from criticism by falsely charging "racism!!!" any time he gets criticized over political differences.   One of the stigmas associated with Affirmative Action is the often false assumption that a person of color can only advance by virtue of AA.  It undercuts actual achievement.  

Your type of rhetoric has the same impact.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 20, 2010)

Liability said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.House said:
> ...



Thank you for agreeing with my point.


----------



## Liability (Dec 21, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I proved your "point" *only* if your "point" is that you were making a deliberately  invalid claim in the first place.

Thanks for admitting that you were just being a troll.  That's a healthy first step.


----------



## daveman (Dec 21, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Because I agree they're racist.  Now what makes these two racist?  Answer the question.


----------



## daveman (Dec 21, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Then you agree with mine.  You support this sentiment:


----------



## manifold (Dec 21, 2010)

Isn't if funny how leftholes like <insert favorite USMB lefthole doucher> have no problem concluding that teabaggers are all racist based on the behavior of a very few (who may not even be real baggers), but pitch a hissy fit anytime someone points out that the vast majority of the world's terrorists are Muslim.

But then again hypocrisy and "do as I say not as I do" are the hallmarks of the American leftist movement. 

True story


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 21, 2010)

Liability said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...




Who claimed they were racist "as a whole"?  I was responding to Mr. Clean's posts:




Mr Clean said:


> Denying that there isn't an undercurrent of racism in the teabaggers hatred of Obama is just that.
> 
> Denial.  Palin and simple.


​I think it's plain from those signs that there is such an undercurrent.  The fact that other teabaggers around them didn't force them to remove those signs is also telling.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 21, 2010)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Then you admit that teabaggers include racists within their ranks who obviously feel comfortable displaying their racism amongst fellow Tea Party followers.

Why do you think they feel so uninhibited about their racism while in a Tea Party crowd?

And you don't see any racism in telling a Black man to go back to Africa?  With the added bonus of mentioning 'chicken' on your sign?


----------



## daveman (Dec 21, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


Yes.  Democrats do the same.


Synthaholic said:


> Why do you think they feel so uninhibited about their racism while in a Tea Party crowd?


I have no idea.  Why do you think racist Democrats are so comfortable displaying their racism among fellow Democrats?


Synthaholic said:


> And you don't see any racism in telling a Black man to go back to Africa?  With the added bonus of mentioning 'chicken' on your sign?


Ummm...Obama's father is Kenyan.  So, no, it's not racist, you moron.  

But these are:



















And the Democrats have been racist a loooooong time.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 21, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> Only a perverted, sick, degenerate piece of subhuman liberal filth would refer to a group of people who rightfully fear government waste, unending wars, and police state powers as a disgusting homosexual act.



Then you might want to take it up with the (renamed) Tea Party, cause that's what they were calling themselves in the beginning.

(And who said it was a homosexual act?   You don't think straight women do that with their male partners? )


----------



## Liability (Dec 21, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



There is no undercurrent of racism in the tea party movement or its membership.

If you were interested (for a refreshing change of pace) in being honest and accurate, you could properly QUALIFY your stupid assertion.  You could agree with Ms. Unclean to the extent that you suggest that there is an undercurrent of racism in SOME of the members of the Tea Party.  That's fair enough.  There's an undercurrent of racism in SOME members of the liberal Democrat Parody, too.  So what?

Also, this is America.  Other Tea Party members were not likely to be telling anybody what they could or could not display -- including ignorant opinions.  And the ones who were busy carrying the ignorant signs could easily have been some of the PLANTS from the left.

Overall, Ms. Unclean had no valid point to make, and in your rush to agree with that idiocy, you also had no valid or reasonable point to make.  And now, feebly, you are trying to back peddle.  But too late.  You are stuck with the stupidity you already displayed.

You COULD just admit that you badly, unfairly and unreasonably over-stated the very minor point you were hoping to make -- and drop it.  You know.  Show a hint of integrity.


----------



## Liability (Dec 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Only a perverted, sick, degenerate piece of subhuman liberal filth would refer to a group of people who rightfully fear government waste, unending wars, and police state powers as a disgusting homosexual act.
> ...



No.  That's NOT what they called themselves in the beginning.  There appears to be some truth to the contention that they used the term FIRST, (knowing its meaning) in a pejorative fashion, directing it against the tax and spend and spend and spend liberals.  See:  Rise of an Epithet by Jay Nordlinger - National Review Online

But it didn't go on endlessly, as the NR piece notes.  

We all know that YOU are greatly interested in not altering a member's username, here.  In your parlance, THAT'S "uncivil."  

So let's not pretend that altering the group name of the TEA PARTY membership to one associated with a quasi oral-sex behavior is anything more "civil."

Those who use the term "tea bagger" do so knowing full well what it means.  The intent is to disparage.  They are of course free to use that terminology.  But you, of all people, shouldn't excuse it.  

So very uncivil of you.


----------



## Muhammed (Dec 21, 2010)

> What do you do with a teabag? Use it once!


My suggestion. Use it twice. First use it to make tea. Then put it in the reply envelope the next time the DNC sends you a letter asking for campaign donations.


----------



## Liability (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey you smarmy uber *libs:  tea bag THIS!*


----------



## bodecea (Dec 21, 2010)

bodecea said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Only a perverted, sick, degenerate piece of subhuman liberal filth would refer to a group of people who rightfully fear government waste, unending wars, and police state powers as a disgusting homosexual act.
> ...



apparently Manny thinks I'm lying on this


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 21, 2010)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



The sign says "Go back to Kenya".  Obama has never lived in Kenya.  

So, you are saying he's a _stupid _racist?


----------



## daveman (Dec 21, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


No, I'm saying it's not racist at all, moron.

I think this guy had you in mind:


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 21, 2010)

Liability said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...




"_PLANTS from the left_"

Got it - thanks!


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 21, 2010)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


I think it is racist.


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 21, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


because YOU are a MORON


----------



## daveman (Dec 21, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


The only problem with your statement is that you don't think at all.


----------



## Dr.House (Dec 21, 2010)

Poor Synthia the racist...


----------



## rdean (Dec 21, 2010)




----------



## Dr.House (Dec 21, 2010)

rdean said:


>


----------



## DiveCon (Dec 21, 2010)

Dr.House said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> >


damn


			
				USMB said:
			
		

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Dr.House again


----------



## Liability (Dec 21, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> * * * *
> 
> The sign says "Go back to Kenya".  Obama has never lived in Kenya.
> 
> So, you are saying he's a _stupid _racist?



Are you now suggesting that there are any _intelligent_ racists?


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 21, 2010)

Liability said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > * * * *
> ...


OK, I have to give you that one!  


ETA:  George Wallace and David Duke were no dummies.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Dec 24, 2010)

rdean said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > Only a perverted, sick, degenerate piece of subhuman liberal filth would refer to a group of people who rightfully fear government waste, unending wars, and police state powers as a disgusting homosexual act.
> ...



It's still a pornographic illustration that I'd prefer not to think about which is why it makes so much sense to the humanist sexual predators who dominate the left. The have no moral qualms with such suggestions, the OP for example.


----------



## Muhammed (Dec 25, 2010)

"Teabagging" is a way for the American people to make left-wing dumbfucks suck our balls.

And the teabaggers certainly did smother the Dems and RINO's in the mid-terms.  

Suck my balls some more. That was enjoyable.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Dec 25, 2010)

Muhammed said:


> "Teabagging" is a way for the American people to make left-wing dumbfucks suck our balls.
> 
> And the teabaggers certainly did smother the Dems and RINO's in the mid-terms.
> 
> Suck my balls some more. That was enjoyable.



Next to the original posters opening statement that is just about the most retarded thing I've read in this thread. You're not making a good example for the winning team here "muhammed". Nobody with taste wants to read about balls being sucked.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 25, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



What part of the OP, douchebag?  Quote it.

Oh, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## mdn2000 (Dec 25, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Then throw it away!
> 
> How do all you teabaggers feel about being USED to gain majority in the House, THEN have your #1 issue - *the deficit* - be mocked and disregarded by Corporate Republicans who want to add $700 *b*illion to *the deficit*!
> 
> ...



By every definition of Tea Bag I guess the answer is one would place it directly into a Democrat's mouth.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 30, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


The douchebag runs away.

Seems like a bad habit of the wingnut fringe on this board.


----------

